# Computer Problems (Powers up but doesn't boot up?)



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

I build this computer a few months ago:
AMD 64 3800+ X2 Dual Core @ 2.1 GHz
1GB DDR2 Corsair XMS2 RAM
eVGA 7600 GT KO
Motherboad is Asus M2N4-SLi
320GB 7200RPM Seagate HD.

Working fine until just about...30 minutes ago. I've moved it around without any problems, so I didn't think moving it today would bring up any problems.
I usually keep it at my dorm - well I'm home for the holidays so naturally I brought it home with me. Just a car ride home - no rought handling or shipping via airplane. 
It was working at my dorm...after I took it home and plugged everything in...pressed the power button...first nothing happened on the monitor. It's apparently not getting any signal. I also noticed my power light won't turn on? My motherboard light turns on, my fans are on, my LED's are on...my eVGA has a fan and that's running so my graphics card is getting power too.

I did a few things to try and troubleshoot it.
- Tightened and pressed down wires
- Removed my graphics card and replaced it
- Removing CPU fan and replacing it
- Replugging wires and connections

None of which helped. Still the same problem...anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

Monitors get cold when traveling in cars.  You should always let them warm up for an hour or so in the house before plugging them in and/or turning them on, You might have blown the monitor.  If possable try different monitor.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks, but what about the power light not turning on? (The power light on the PC, that is. 
Sorry if I wasn't clear on that.)


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

You said everything on and connected to the mobo came on or fans spin.  The cold could have also affected the light, wouldn't suprise me.  Check inside the case (unplug or turn power switch on PSU to off) for loose cables or anything else that looks wrong.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, I've done that and everything looks fine...which is why I'm so confused.


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

is ram pressed in, an make sure processor is completely tight.


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

i have this problem with my slot1 tower all the time, either the processor is incorrectly set in, or the ram is tippped a bit. but i have never had a problem with the power led coming on... maybe its just 1pin over from what its set at.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

I've pressed in the RAM
Processor couldn't be set in wrong because I haven't touched that since I built the machine...and it was working fine this afternoon.

I checked the LED wire for the power light but there's no problems there


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

remove your motherboard with cpu fan on it, and look for abnormalities on the back. then check case for any peices of metal fallen behind the motherboard.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 9, 2006)

Verizon said:


> i have this problem with my slot1 tower all the time, either the processor is incorrectly set in, or the ram is tippped a bit.


Hahahaha, I know the feeling, I used to drag a P-III 500 SMP rig to LANs, and didn't have any retention mechanisms... although it isn't really an issue on most socketed designs.

However, I've seen machines do this before when there's components missing to the point it doesn't want to POST beep... so it takes something critical like RAM missing or CPU missing as far as the motherboard is concerned... and even RAM missing should result in lots of loud beeping.

Have you got your system speaker connected? Double-check the CPU seating itself, and double-check the RAM seating. Then work out from there. Unplug anything that isn't critical to starting the machine (including drives) and once you get it to fire, slowly re-add parts.


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

Carcenomy said:


> Hahahaha, I know the feeling, I used to drag a P-III 500 SMP rig to LANs, and didn't have any retention mechanisms... although it isn't really an issue on most socketed designs.



lol yours is nicer. the best slot 1 i have had was  slot1-370 card installed. it ran a celeron @400mhz (shudders).

if he/she only brought it on a car ride i dont think the cpu is the problem. (other than the fact that the cpu paste is wothless now that he/she replaced the cpu fan) but on my p4 system little screws would always get stuck between the mboard and the case and the system had similar symptoms but its different every time. i guess it dpends on what bus is shorted


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, nothing under my mobo, just the other side of my case. Put it all back, running purely on the mobo right now, power light isn't on. Should I just continue and put everything back or is there something I could right now that my computer is spread out all over my living room?


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 9, 2006)

Car rides are harsher than you might think - it's not uncommon for a hard drive to show symptoms of total failure after a car ride, then take it on another and it'll come right. My friend's LGA775 Pentium4 is prone to not running after a car ride too, although his is quite an uncommon event, my Core2 doesn't give two tugs...

So at that, since you've had the heatsink off your CPU already anyway, you might as well pop the chip out, check for alignment, dust, cleanliness... then reassemble it with a dab of fresh thermal paste on top. That should at least eliminate CPU movement as an option.


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

dumb suggestion... try reseting cmos (remove batterey for 1-5 minutes and reinstall correctly. if that doesnt work try like carcenomy said basicly rebuild from scratch.

btw hdds always fail if they shake, the reading head is in evtremely close tolerance to the plates a little shake doesnt do much damage but a flip and twist and you have a scratched plate


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 9, 2006)

It's not dumb at all... a friend of mine has some kind of strange luck where if something dramatic fails on his computer, he just resets it and crosses his fingers and usually it freakin works! 

A parked HDD is generally a lot more sturdy than some give them credit for though - Seagate rate their drives to withstand 200 Gs for crying out loud. But at the end of the day, like anything else electronic, they are fragile and fickle. Just like Pearye's computer.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

;_; Well I did all your suggestions, running purely on mobo right now, and power light still won't come on. Should I keep putting parts back or you guys got any more suggestions?


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

some hdd drives are incredibely sturdy, my WD400 has been hit with a wrentch while loading a game and still didnt slow down  all my money is on WD those raptors are awesome.

if you living room is carpeted i would suggest putting your computer parts on the table before 2000 volts of static ruin your graphics card. but check the area aroung your cpu fan and see if any of the circuitry peices are abnormalized. maybe a bump from the cpufan shorted one of them out. well while im suggesting inspection, do a full marine stile inspection of every core part. just may find your problem.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 9, 2006)

Purely on mobo...? What do you mean by that?

At the bare minimum to get the machine going, it'll need the CPU fitted and cooled, RAM installed and the videocard installed with the appropriate amount of power getting to it (does it need a PCI-E power connector or a molex too that's accidentally fallen off?).

If it's not booting at that... hmmm...

Perhaps an issue with the BIOS?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, I wouldn't ever put chips on a carpet... O_O Anyway, off to inspect the mobo again

Purely on mobo with cpu (including heatsink and fan) on it...and the RAM's in, but the graphics card isn't in yet. I'll put that in. What's a molex?


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

a molex is a 4 pin 5volt+12volt power connector used for addon parts like Hard drives and cd-rom drives


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 9, 2006)

Get your videocard in and connected up, see what happens next... if the display lights up and it appears to be working, then start adding parts in... otherwise... back to the drawing board


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, no my card doesn't need a molex. Well it's running on mobo, processor, RAM, and graphics card and still no signal or power light :/


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

did you ever try reseting cmos? and there where no abnormalities on your motherboard


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Verizon said:


> did you ever try reseting cmos? and there where no abnormalities on your motherboard



Yeah I reset the CMOS as per your instructions. I looked around on my mobo and I didn't see anything wrong, but I also don't exactly know if something's broken or not unless it's VERY OBVIOUSLY hanging loose or something like that.


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

what extra power cables do you have?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Well aside from:
- 4 pin one into mobo
- Another (16 pin I think?   EDIT: Sorry 24) one into mobo
- 3 pin one from fan to mobo

None.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

bad capacitor on motherboard maybe?


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

alright one last dumb question hold cold was it outside when you brought the computer in and ran it?


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 9, 2006)

Namslas90 said:
			
		

> If possable try different monitor.



Did you try this^^


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

oily_17 said:


> Did you try this^^



NO power led on... so the monitors bad? that doesnt make sense but if he started up a COLD computer that produced all that heat it could have killed the motherboard. it is winter.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 9, 2006)

Maybe LED is gone


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Athlon: Doesn't seem like any of my capacitors have rust on them (or whatever that is )

Verizon: Uh, I'm in Texas so not too cold I think. 50F at the lowest

oily: I can't...my mobo has no VGA and my graphics card only has 2 DVI...well I could try the monitor on my other computer. Though I'm pretty sure it isn't the monitor because it turns on and even displays the "No signal found" thing...

The computer is the one without a power led on


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

rma the motherboard is my last idea. im signin off have fun messing with you $1000 doorstop


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha thanks anyway Verizon.

Monitor works on my other computer. So it's not that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

pearye said:


> Athlon: Doesn't seem like any of my capacitors have rust on them (or whatever that is )
> 
> Verizon: Uh, I'm in Texas so not too cold I think. 50F at the lowest
> 
> ...



no rust dude....are any of them bulging or leaking at all....look very closely..maybe get a magnifying glass and check it out


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 9, 2006)

pearye said:
			
		

> The computer is the one without a power led on



OK,sorry i misread


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Well...I looked really closely for about 10 minutes and I didn't see anything of the sort...


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

sorry man dont know what to say bout this one. i would swap your parts into different computers, and if they all work then your motherboard is dead, and if the cpu or ram is dead then rma them. no matter what you have a dead part.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, I was afraid I'd have to do that. The problem is I'm not sure if it's the graphics card or the mobo. Or both... >_>


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

does ur board have onboard video?


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

money on the motherboard. does the motherboard have onboard?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

i dont think it does my bad,its an sli board if it has onboard video somethings up


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 9, 2006)

ASUS M2N4-SLI Micro ATX Socket AM2, NF 6150 + VF30 SLI, 4 DDR2 800/667/533, Onboard VGA, 1x PciE x16, ATA 133*2, 4 * SATA, 2 FW1394, 5.1 Channel Audio, GB LAN nforce 430, 2 PCI, 8x USB2


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

M2N-sli  Micro atx 1 PCI-e??????   those specs are all wrong man
that the m2n-li


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

No, it doesn't have onboard video


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry googled SLI didnt check PCI-E numbers


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

is this your motherboard?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813131068


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, that'd be the one.


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

nice board, horrible organization


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

remove the aluminum plate and inspect the chipset for burning or holes


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

The aluminum plate?


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

flat plate under your PCI-E slot. its a heatsink


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

The one that says Asus on it? Errr, how do I remove it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

take out the board and look at the back there are white plastic pins push the ends together and pull on the other side and they should come out...u might have to replace the thermal paste


----------



## Verizon (Dec 9, 2006)

1.pull off the mother board
2.compress the white pins while pushing in
should pop off

BE VERY CAREFUL that motherboard is worth more than my computer


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha okay. Looks fine underneath. Unfortunately, as Athlon predicted, it broke the thermal paste. Even more unfortunate, I don't have any on me. Is it okay to just pop it back in? Because that's what I did >_>


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah shouldnt hurt anything...as long as there is something there to transfer the heat..


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, that's good. What should I do from here?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

explain to me exactly what the computer does when you hit the power button.....any post beeps? lights?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, turning on my PSU turns on the mobo light.
When I turn it on...well all the fans turn on. Before I disconnected the LED's (to my case) those turned on too. Not really any beeps...just regular start up noise.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

but nothing from the video card?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, the vid card's fan is running.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

what kind of monitor do you have? CRT or LCD


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

An LCD, 19"

It works on my other computer >_>


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

do you happen to have a extra vga cable or dvi cable?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

this happened to me one time......my dvi cable went bad and i had to switch cables and now it wroks perfectly


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

An extra one? The DVI cable I'm currently using is fine


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

so what happens when u use that dvi cable on your computer? does the monitor work or not


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

On which computer? It used to work on my problem one but now it doesn't.
I plugged it into my other computer and it worked...

The problem with trying a VGA cable is that my problem computer has no VGA slots.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

can you swap video cards?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

My other mobo doesn't have PCI-E


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

do you have adapters to go from dvi to vga?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

I left it at my dorm ;_;


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

........the computer does beep 1 time when it powers on?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

pearye said:


> An extra one? The DVI cable I'm currently using is fine



onion he is using a dvi cable............he needs the dvi to vga adapter to see if it his video card


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

No beeps

...my monitor is plugged in. You can't get a no signal message from a monitor that doesn't have power.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

did it ever beep at all...........and does it have a speaker


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Not a single beep, no speakers attached.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

not physical speakers as in desktop speakers...most motherboards integrate them,but sometime its like a small tweater inside the case


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it has a tweeter


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

pretty sure or absolutely sure?........ive had this problem before....and to be honest i cant be sure but i think i had to reset cmos........take the battery out and leave it out overnight with the jumper in the reset position with power cable unplugged........let me know tommorow if that helps


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I see something called "Buzzer" etched into my motherboard, is that it?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

can you take apicture of your board with a decent camera?


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 9, 2006)

pearye said:


> Well I see something called "Buzzer" etched into my motherboard, is that it?



thats where it should go


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Pictures:


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

put your memory in the other 2 slots and take a good picture of the memory slots


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

and what kind of hard drive is in that system?


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Did the memory thing, no change.

The hard drive isn't currently connected but it's a:
Seagate Barracuda 7200rpm 320GB hard drive Perpendicular Recording Technology - OEM


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 9, 2006)

pearye said:


> The hard drive isn't currently connected






whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa? then how could it boot if not connected????


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Uh, BIOS maybe?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Dude??????


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 9, 2006)

pearye said:


> Uh, BIOS maybe?




ummmmmmmmm....you are scaring me......your pc NEEDS...i mean NEEDS to have the HDD connected in order to load windows....tell me you know this


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

dont forget to connect the -power and the ribbon cable for the Hdd.  Also we asked you all this in the beginning, 5 of us have been talking together for the last eight hours on your problem.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay, HD plugged in, and I do get one beep now

My HD was originally plugged in, I only unplugged it to take out my mobo.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 9, 2006)

send a picture of your memory, we need to see the entire memory....from one side of the mount to the other....as clear as possible...

1.dont forget to reconnect your monitor
2. dont forget to put your ram back in its original slots
3. dont forget to plug in the pc main power cord


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

it looks like the memory slots in the picture,have no clips to hold the memory in? is this true and when it beep does it do anything else or not,like for example does the monitor magically turn on


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

See, all plugged in





No, it just beeps. It's true the original memory slots have no clips on one side. They popped out by themselves when I was first building my computer and my friend told me it was okay to leave them out as long as the sticks were secure. And they have been that way since.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

look like two of your clips are broken off on the yellow memory slots? why is that.....accident?  anyways maybe your ram isnt being held in properly...my suggestion is to try to see if computer will boot with the ram in the black slots and all clips firmly snapped in place


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Explained at bottom of my post.

Plus I tried that earlier as you suggested, and no change.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

what about taking 1 stick of memory out and booting with just 1 stick in?


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

You might be able to remove the two clips from mem slot 2,3 and snap them back into 0,1 to hold in memory.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that okay to do? They're a Twinx matched memory pair

And honestly I think it doesn't have anything to do with the secureness of the memory...it's been working fine for 6 months, and they're pretty snug now


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah why not dual channel is yellows together,and blacks together ...shouldnt cause no problem


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

One stick of a matched pair is ok, two unmatched can slow you down.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Booted up with one stick...no change.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

i say your computer is tha devil!!!! Time to RMA motherboard


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

doesn't sound good. swap the sticks of memory try again with the other stick only.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

Hehe swapped ... no change ;_;


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 9, 2006)

CALL ASUS TECH SUPPORT..............time for an RMA


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 9, 2006)

Well only thing left is to take it to the geek squad and learn from the mistakes. sounds like something bad has happened.


----------



## pearye (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess I'll have to wait till Monday to do that. Darn, and I have an exam on Monday

Thanks for helping anyways, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## syKo47 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey I found your original post through google, as I'm going thru *exactly* the same problem. Last night i was blasting away in World of Warcraft, and this morning i come back to finish up a research paper and bam.. power led doesn't light up, monitor shows "no signal from pc", all fans and drives power up inside the case, gpu fan powers up, cpu fan powers up, etc. Everything seems to be working, but no bios screen or anything. Tried the CMOS reset, no use. Rebuilt basically the whole system, to no avail. I'm ready to call MSI tomorrow morning, hopefully they will give me a new one quickly. Let me know if you figure anything out in the meantime. 

my system specs:
MSI K8N Diamond Plus Motherboard
AMD 4400+ X2
2x1gb Corsair pc3200 Dual Channel RAM
2x250gb 7200RPM WD HDD
BFG GeForce 7900GTX GPU
etc etc..

I'm glad i found someone sharing my problem tho, at least I know I didn't miss anything in my attempts to fix it. Cheers!


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 11, 2006)

For both of you with issues:
Have either of you considered a slightly dodgy power supply? My Pentium4 build many years ago went awry due to a faulty Hyena 400W PSU, the P4 12V rail was poked so it was ONLY when running with the actual P4 parts that it caused grief... it'd blow motherboards up.

As for the 'The computer needs a hard drive to boot' speech, that's a load of bollocks. The machine will run through its BIOS POST sequence and get to boot mode without one, and indeed some machines don't have one anyway (Amiga 500? PCs with solid state drives?).


----------



## syKo47 (Dec 11, 2006)

Well the thing is, everything in the box powers up without hesitation.. even my monsterous 7900gtx spins up. Sadly I don't have any psu's laying around so I can't swap and test it.. 

and to comment on that same speech... i let out a chuckle when i read it lol.


----------



## Carcenomy (Dec 11, 2006)

If you can track one down, give it a go. I only found out mine was bad when motherboard number three (an EPoX) exploded the power supply rather than the other way around! Before that I'd systematically blown up an i845 SD board and an (at the time new) i845PE board... I was getting stressed until the weakpoint showed itself. But hey, you live and you learn.


----------



## HalfJoey (Jan 2, 2007)

This is my first post, I found this forum through a Google search because Im having this same problem but my system specs are different. I wanted to do a cheap upgrade to get a new graphics card. My old motherboard didn't have a PCI-E on it so decided to get a new motherboard, then i had to get a new processor. I'm reusing an old stick of Ram Cosair 512 DDR 400.

My Specs:

Intel Pentium D 2.66GHz
Abit IP-95
BFG 7600GT OC

CORSAIR XMS 512MB 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 400
PSU

I hook everything up, go to turn on my computer and the power goes on, HDD light movies, fans spin including graphics card fan, but my monitor wont come on and theres not beep. I notice the light on my keyboard flicks on every ten seconds like power is cycling every ten seconds. I couldn't imgine what it is. so i rebuild the computer, and even resit the processor while keeping my optical drives and HDD unplugged. still the same problem.

I decide to take out my graphics and sound card. Wala! everything works and boots up fine. I test more and it turns out everything i insert my graphics card the computer does that. Its not that it just wont turn on my monitor, i cant even get the on board VGA to work and the computer doesn't boot if i have the card in there. 

I call BFG and answer their questions and tell them what is happening and they tell me its their card and issue and RMA. But im not 100% convince its their graphics card. But i'll do the RMA just to be sure if the problem happens again.

There is another off thing that is happening to both of you. My power light has never gone on with this new motherboard. I checked to make sure its in the jumpers correct and it is. Power button works just not the light anymore...

Another weird problem im having is a two slow beeps on start up. which is suppose to be a CMOS error that i think has someone thing to with my RAM but ill test that out right now. I haven't had any problems with that yet.

My worse case scenario is that I have to get a new motherboard and new kind of RAM to fit in it. (since i bought this motherboard because it could use my old RAM.) but i mixed it with a different model.


----------



## HalfJoey (Jan 2, 2007)

One thing we have in common is that we are all using the 7xxx GT graphics cards. Two of us are BFG.


----------



## pearye (Feb 1, 2007)

Joey, I think you might have multiple problems. We know its something to do with your graphics card, but if lights on your motherboard aren't working then it could also be your motherboard and possibly your RAM.


In any case, I fixed my problem, it was my motherboard. I kind of figured since the motherboard controls the power LED but I wasn't sure (and was hoping) it wasn't anything else. After I RMA'd my mobo and got another one from Newegg, everything works pretty fine now. Thanks guys.


----------



## HalfJoey (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry i forgot to post an update.

I got in my new graphics in and it fit in fine. everything works now. I believe the problem was in the manufacturing of the card itself. there was a little piece of plastic awkwardly sticking out preventing me from locking the card in its PCI-E slot. When i got this new card in the mail they had sawed that little piece off and it fit in perfect.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## meg (Oct 14, 2007)

pearye said:


> Yeah I reset the CMOS as per your instructions. I looked around on my mobo and I didn't see anything wrong, but I also don't exactly know if something's broken or not unless it's VERY OBVIOUSLY hanging loose or something like that.



Hello, I'm having a similar problem.
I've a MoBo ASUS M2N4-SLI and I'm using a single video card. When I power on the computer, the MoBo seems to work ok, but my monitor isnt recognizing anything.
The video card is in PCIe-16x slot (the blue one).
I try clearing the CMOS and nothing.

This is my computer description:
- MoBo: ASUS M2N4-SLI 
- CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual-Core 4200+
- Video Card: ASUS en6200TC512
- Memory: 2 Kingston 512 KVR 800
- HDD: SATA WD 160

Does anybody know how can I make this work?
Thank you very much!!

Meg.-


----------



## HalfJoey (Oct 14, 2007)

Have you tried plugging the monitor into the motherboard and seeing if it works.

As you've seen with my problem it was a matter that the card didn't fit into the PCI-E slot because a plastic piece was preventing it from going down all the way. Try removing the graphic card and putting back in, make sure it locks in with that little locking piece. So just make sure it fits in there snuggly.

If that doesn't work, check out your Bios and see if you have to enable the PCI-E slot. I'm sure most motherboard do it automatically now, but you never know.

Are yo sure the monitor works?

[edit]

Another follow up to my problem i should say is that I did have a corrupt stick of Ram. It was causing my computer to shut down at random times, slowly getting worse and worse. My computer still beeps twice on boot up after replacing the ram sticks. It doesn't really affect me, but i still think about it.


----------



## meg (Oct 14, 2007)

HalfJoey said:


> Have you tried plugging the monitor into the motherboard and seeing if it works.
> 
> As you've seen with my problem it was a matter that the card didn't fit into the PCI-E slot because a plastic piece was preventing it from going down all the way. Try removing the graphic card and putting back in, make sure it locks in with that little locking piece. So just make sure it fits in there snuggly.
> 
> ...



Thanks HalfJoey! But it's still not working.. 

I've checked my monitor with another computer and it's working OK.
I can't plug the monitor into the motherboard because this motherboard has no video card onboard.
And, finally, the card fits ok in PCI-E slot. I've removed and put it back but nothing changed.


----------



## HalfJoey (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this computer a new build or did this problem just start happening all of  a sudden?

Does your computer beep during post? what are the deeps like? If the computer doesn't even beep during start up it could be a number of other things.Let us know what it does. do the power and hard drive lights light up when you turn the computer on? 

Does the fan spin on the graphics card? Does the graphics card need power from the power supply? Double check all the power connectors in the case just to be safe.

Is it possible for you to get another graphics card from another computer and try that out? maybe an AGP or normal PCI card? Maybe you can go to an electronics store like Fry's and get a cheap $5-10 PCI graphics card and see if that works.


I know its a lot to do, but im just trying to cover all the bases.


----------

